# Camphor Burl?



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm just a bit at a loss here with this stuff. Just cut it up and it is pungent, does have a little of that "Vicks Vapo Rub" odor to it, but just not sure. No way to sand any end grain, because I've yet to find it.
Very pretty wood though. Could use some help on ID please.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2016)

No idea what that is but isn't camphor the vicks smelling stuff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah that's what I meant - Camphor-


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> No idea what that is but isn't camphor the vicks smelling stuff


Ps nice...


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2016)

Id'ing burl is tough if you have in hand


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah, for sure, Mike. Just went up the elevator and got a big block down and cut it up. Not a clue as to what it is, LOL. Something my dad had in his stash pile. He had woodturner friends from all over the world - so it could be anything. Nice stuff to work with though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 27, 2016)

deltatango said:


> No way to sand any end grain, because I've yet to find it.
> Very pretty wood though.


Not unusual for burls to have no identifiable end grain. No idea what it is. Burls are often impossible.


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for weighing in Paul. Not even a guess?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Yeah that's what I meant - Camphor-



I edited the title to reflect that.
I agree too, if it smells like vaporub, it's camphor....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes it does a little, buy not so much as camphor usually does. Maybe it's because it's old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2016)

Do you have any straight grained camphor? Maybe compare the two smells?


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2016)

Could be age and i think there are multiple camphors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 27, 2016)

My ecperience with Camphor burl is that it has a different smell from "plain" Camphor. It has more of what I would call a sappy smell over the Vicks thing. Your blocks look a lot like what I had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks Les - that's a good description - "sappy".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2016)

Well if you didn't age the burls so long they would keep their smell lol. Smell is hands down the way to ID camphor, but perhaps the smell fades over time like you said, I worked some very old reclaimed walnut and cherry and they had both lost their smell...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 27, 2016)

I reclaimed a stick of old growth cedar from the back of a vintage oak mirror that was discarded. More growth rings than I've ever seen in lumber. Perhaps 40 per inch. I was excited to plane off the age and catch a wiff, but to my chagrin, there was ZERO smell. I'm a firm believer that the smell departs as the years progress. Kind of dark for camphor, but I've never seen the burl, so I have to abstain. Hows the grain on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Sep 27, 2016)

maybe campha laurel burl from au, look at bad dog burl in pens blanks #51


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Well if you didn't age the burls so long they would keep their smell lol.



I guess I'll just have to live with the over-abundance of too many burls to use in two life times, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 27, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Thanks for weighing in Paul. Not even a guess?


I'm no good on burls. I do notice that it doesn't look like any of the numerous camphor burls shown on my site.

The color reminded me of imbuia but I don't think it's imbuia burl


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 27, 2016)

If the burden gets to be too much, I'm not too far away to drive over and help ease your burden a little Mark!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

Bill_LFW said:


> maybe campha laurel burl from au, look at bad dog burl in pens blanks #51


I see where you're going with this, but not the same I think. Thanks-


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 27, 2016)

Camphor burl has a distinctive lace-like pattern if I recall. Hard to see any of that in these pics. Any chance you can get higher resolution pics with better lighting? Maybe sand one side and douse it with mineral spirits. I hope that's not too much to ask.


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> I reclaimed a stick of old growth cedar from the back of a vintage oak mirror that was discarded. More growth rings than I've ever seen in lumber. Perhaps 40 per inch. I was excited to plane off the age and catch a wiff, but to my chagrin, there was ZERO smell. I'm a firm believer that the smell departs as the years progress. Kind of dark for camphor, but I've never seen the burl, so I have to abstain. Hows the grain on it?




Does that mean that @Mike1950 doesn't smell like he used to??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2016)

I got camphor burl from Pt. St. Lucie, Fl. a few months ago. Looks exactly like that. Only cut down a couple years ago. Still very strong wonderful smell!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks Lee for that confirmation- appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 27, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Does that mean that @Mike1950 doesn't smell like he used to??


I'd wager the smell surrounding @Mike1950 would have dialed up over the years...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 27, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I got camphor burl from Pt. St. Lucie, Fl. a few months ago. Looks exactly like that. Only cut down a couple years ago. Still very strong wonderful smell!!


Pics please


----------



## deltatango (Sep 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> If the burden gets to be too much, I'm not too far away to drive over and help ease your burden a little Mark!!



If you've got a good strong back and you're not afraid of some hard work I can use some help going through and moving wood in my barn Rocky. I'll send you back with some too. Someday when it gets cooler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Does that mean that @Mike1950 doesn't smell like he used to??





Palaswood said:


> I'd wager the smell surrounding @Mike1950 would have dialed up over the years...


￼￼_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Pics please




Lousy phone camera


----------



## phinds (Sep 27, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Lousy phone camera
> 
> View attachment 114147
> 
> View attachment 114148


Exactly. That's the look I was talking about when I said Mark's mystery wood does not look like any of the camphor burl on my site.


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2016)

Some of it has the dark areas like Mark's pict


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 28, 2016)

deltatango said:


> If you've got a good strong back and you're not afraid of some hard work I can use some help going through and moving wood in my barn Rocky. I'll send you back with some too. Someday when it gets cooler.



  I could maybe arrange that, how much wood you wantin to move?
Do I get extra if I bring a flatbed truck and an all terrain forklift? 

Forklift is really handy, doesn't tear up yards like skidsteers, get into places almost as tight, but I need about 7 1/2' overhead clearance on the garage door to clear the mast. Will lift 2000 lbs. easily, get up in that 2500 - 2600 lbs. range she starts getting a little tough to steer. 

Back is still plenty strong too, I just pay for it after the fact in my old age. Cramps up on me until the Aleve kick in.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 28, 2016)

deltatango said:


> If you've got a good strong back and you're not afraid of some hard work I can use some help going through and moving wood in my barn Rocky. I'll send you back with some too. Someday when it gets cooler.


I may be up to a trip sometime. What I lack in brains I make up for with a strong back.


----------



## deltatango (Sep 28, 2016)

I may take you up on it Rocky. Yes, the forklift and flatbed would really make a difference.
PM coming your way.


----------



## deltatango (Sep 28, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I may be up to a trip sometime. What I lack in brains I make up for with a strong back.



Thanks Les, Rocky was first and he's got the equipment and is close by, so I'm covered.
In the future, I'll keep in mind your interest.
Appreciate your willingness to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

